
Funding Lessons from a Successful Kickstarter Campaign - duck
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2011/01/funding-lessons-from-a-success.php
======
yarone
You may want to use Invested.in (from what I understand it is more "open"
while KickStarter projects are edited / filtered).

Disclaimer: Invested.in is my brother's company.

------
duck
Anyone on HN using Kickstarter? I have this crazy simple hardware accessory
idea that I keep thinking of every time I see a Kickstarter story.

~~~
noodle
why not just do it, then? (edit: "it" = use kickstarter)

